# Xsane don't see LAN scanner



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok. I have an Hp officejet 4500 Series which is all in one printer (printer-scanner, fax etc) I have not installed print/hplip. I use print/cups to print over network and works great without any problems. Now I need to use scanner for some scanning process. Never used scanner and It's the first time. I installed graphics/xsane via ports but xsane don't see any device. How to configure xsane to see the all in one printer via network?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 26, 2014)

Any help here please?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

Looking at the list of devices that are supported by SANE I'd guess it only supports locally connected scanners.

http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.h ... TT-PACKARD


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 26, 2014)

I show the HCL but I thought if on non listed devices could work with some generic procedure. To explain what I mean. On print/cups I use a ppd file of an Inject printer (There is no module for the specific printer) but still my printer works with generic options about fast draft, resolution dpi etc. Well maybe I don't take the 100% of printer's possibilities but still is a workable printer who do his job. Also on PCBSD with xsane, the scanner worked. So it might be configuration problem


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2014)

No, SANE supports network scanners.  But I've never tried one.  I'd look at the config files on PCBSD to see what they do.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 26, 2014)

Angie liked Elementary OS so I kept that. Is any tutorial to see how to set it on xsane? Also I like a lot Simple-Scan but there isn't on ports


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2014)

XSane just uses graphics/sane-backends.  Normally, it appears you just set a hostname and port in the file for that type of printer.  However, that printer/scanner/coffee pot/clock radio seems to need print/hplip, and I don't know how those play together.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok. I will install print/hplip too and I will post here what's going on. But into flags has option for graphics/xsane and network scanning. Also as I remember hplip was installed on PCBSD too.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 26, 2014)

Οk. Install completed. print/hplip recognized my hp machine just fine. Into hplip options I have scanning option which opens xsane (which crash with core dump and I am trying to fix it now). Also add my printer on print/cups too 
The only bad I see is that has a lot of dependencies


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok. Here we are. I have a problem. I cannot say if that worked because xsane crashes! I get core dump. I know that net/avahi crashes graphics/xsane but is disabled on flags an compiled it without avahi support.
System is up to date, ports too. I have rebuild all my ports too and still crashes. Any idea why crashes? If will not work, I can't tell if xsane finally see my scanner over network.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2014)

Does `pkg_libchk -o` report any problems?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2014)

`sudo: pkg_libchk: command not found` ...


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2014)

Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts, then `rehash`.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok. Return no errors.


----------



## tingo (Mar 1, 2014)

for xsane, have you tried like this: `xsane driver:net:<ip address>` ?
For my Epson I tried:
`xsane epson2:net:10.1.161.8` but for some reason it didn't work (I can't remember why now, this was a long time ago).
Now I am using gscan2pdf instead:
`gscan2pdf --device epson2:net:10.1.161.8`
which works nicely. In theory, zeroconf / avahi should make the SANE programs capable of detecting the scanner on the network (it works on Linux), but I have never managed that on FreeBSD.


----------

